# What is this plant?



## ALLEN HUNTER (Jun 9, 2009)

My wife got me this plant about 4 of years ago. I don't know what kind it is. Any suggestions or ideas would be helpful. Thank you. It just started getting exploding seed pods that shoot seeds in all directions with a pop!


----------



## ALLEN HUNTER (Jun 9, 2009)

Here is another pic of the mystery plant.


----------



## ALLEN HUNTER (Jun 9, 2009)

Picture of the seed pod/flowers


----------



## whichone (Jul 16, 2007)

It looks like pulmeria to me.


----------



## dsaundry (Sep 29, 2011)

I think he meant plumeria. But I don't think that's it, unless you have had some flowers other than what you showed in the pictures. I am not a plant expert by any means so it might be a species of plumeria. Do you have any good tropical plant shops around where you are? Perhaps you could ask them?


----------



## mark c (Jun 17, 2010)

That is a Madagascar jewel plant, a type of euphorbia. It is a neat plant,. I thought it would not do well in a dart vivarium, but the picture says otherwise.


----------

